# My little marine reef tank



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Thought Id share a few pics of my 2ft cube tank.

Its just over 1 year old now and wouldnt give it up for the world <3



















Some of the fish




































Some of the corals


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

stunning mate.:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::flrt::lol2::flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

That really is stunning! Gorgeous tank, awesome pics!


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

bloody hell! those pics are amazing!


----------



## Boothy (Feb 26, 2008)

very nice set-up :2thumb:


----------



## elrond (Dec 18, 2007)

that is amazing a so want to setup a marine tank like the nanos ,but havnt got a clue what to do or how to do, stunning.

Aaron


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

same here - i am just reading up on marines, aswell as some other stuff, but that is one hell of a tank WOW ..........just wondering did you build up the corals etc over time before adding the fish, yep i am a complete newbie to marines


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I was completly new to fish never mind marines when I started, the worst thing is getting the 'right' advice as well as the financial side of things but you tend to learn as you go along.

I built everything up over time and time and patience is one thing you must have.. unless you buy a complete system already set up and have the know how not to kill it all of course! 
It was a good few months before I had any live stock, I started with 1 snail, 1 crab and a mushroom once the tank and rock had cycled lol

Ive been lucky in that im part of an online community of reefers that regularly meet up and share info etc and a lot of my corals have been small frags from them that ive grown on so that helps to keep stocking costs down but theres no excape from the electricity bill. My OH and I aso have 2x 6ft tanks too which are mainly fish but some softy corals :shock: but this is my own little baby.


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Truly amazing, i will swap you the world and half of the moon for it :mf_dribble:

i wanted to get into fish keeping again, getting a tropical and maby later on a nano 

i heard the antics of the fish are amazing to watch, i have read up on some fish, The bond between goby and pistol shrimp sound amazing.

how much has that cost you to set up if you don't mind me asking : victory:


----------



## bennett (Jan 3, 2008)

:2thumb::flrt::2thumb:


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Stoke Lad said:


> how much has that cost you to set up if you don't mind me asking : victory:


Only about a grand actually which isnt bad but as i say ive got a lot of my corals from swaps or as little frags from people I know.
The small tank costs about £16 a month in electricity but i hardly run anything technical on it, i dont have a sump etc and the uv isnt currently running.
Its just a pump, skimmer, heater, light and fan on a habistat.

We worked out the last 6ft tank we had cost 9k to set up (without live stock) and about £150 a month in electricity.

The current 2 are running much more economical due to financial restrictions.. even though we now have 2 :roll: (thats mans logic for you)


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

WOW i wouldn't mind setting a small marine tank up in the near future but i doubt it would look as good as yours :notworthy:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

think i'm gonna look at the aqua medic and red sea max tanks as they are complete set-ups for about £550........will do me homework 1st and see if it would be cheaper to buy tank and the equipment separate, although I like the look of the 2 i mentioned


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Marine said:


> about £150 a month in electricity.


Wow, thats a lot more than I would have thought, even for a 6fter.... bugger!


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Wonderful pictures! That's a great looking tank.


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Stunning:flrt:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

out of interest do you have any bother with the water chemistry, as with any fish they always say bigger is better, tanks that is, as they are more forgiving with greater volume of water, but having said that i guess MANY peoplle have smaller tanks with no hassle too......just wondered if you had any issues mate ........


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

I think everyone has issues but as long as you keep up water changes (which are easier on a smaller tank) then in general things take care of themselves.

I have a relietively low fish stock but do feed a fair amount due to the 7 sun corals and various LPS that i feed, the fish just get the left overs and some flake.

Also i run an mce600 skimmer which is more than enough for a 35gallon tank


Edited to say that id definitly go for a 2nd hand chromis over the red sea max any day!


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Very nice! I also have a reef tank but never had much luck with hard corals. I have a few softies and lots of anemones


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Now Selling my chormis tank if anyones interested because ive upgraded :2thumb:
Great starter tank for newbies


----------

